# Krimi-Serien - Gute Alternativen zu Sherlock, Luther, Whitechapel?



## Arthax (10. März 2015)

Hallo ihr,

da ich ein großer Krimi-Fan bin wollte ich einfach mal nachfragen, ob ihr vielleicht noch andere gute und sehenswerte Alternativen habt.

Gesehen habe ich:

Sherlock
Luther
Whitechapel

Gruß
Arthax


----------



## azzih (10. März 2015)

True Detective, The Wire und bisschen älter The Shield passen noch ganz gut zu deinen.


----------



## rabe08 (10. März 2015)

Anders, aber falls Du die Serien im Originalton schaust: Lewis (Oxford Murders). Älterer Chef aus Nordengland, Arbeiterklassenherkunft, junger Assi, der in Cambridge studiert hat. Allein sprachlich sehr interessant. Ansonsten nicht so duster, manchmal sind Charaktere schon fast klamaukig überzeichnet . Ähnlich Lynley, aber ohne jeden Klamauk, nur umgekehrt: Der Chef adelig, Assistentin Arbeiterklasse. Ausgeprägte Handlungsstränge über mehrere Folgen, stellt stark die englische Klassengesellschaft heraus.

Ich gehe  davon aus, dass Du Life on Mars und Ashes to Ashes kennst. Ansonsten recht neu: The Bletchley Circle. Auch gut Spooks, Hustle, Quirke. 

Alles englisch (Ooops ), sehr unterschiedlich, ist eben auch Geschmackssache.


----------

